# Stand Up Paddleboarding Looks Really Boring



## Nick (Jul 29, 2013)

Does anyone else think this? 



I mean, if you are going to be paddling around, wouldn't you rather sit on a kayak? I don't really get the appeal. Although I still want to try it, just because it seems to be sweeping the nation by storm.


----------



## ski stef (Jul 29, 2013)

i bought a groupon for SUP but i am not able to use it so i sold it to a girlfriend, I was excited to try it! i've heard it's actually a pretty good work out.  I think it would be fun to like go down a river or something, not just paddle around a lake.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2013)

This thread would be a lot more boring if the girl on the right was seated in a kayak.  

The Cape Cod Bay challenge blows my mind.  You've got to be missing a few screws to want to SUP 34 miles from Plymouth to Wellfleet. 

http://capecodbaychallenge.memberlo...800&eventId=627223&EventViewMode=EventDetails


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 30, 2013)

SUPing was not meant to be done in calm bodies of water. It's a derivative of surfing. You have to ride the waves to get the full experience. Do yourself a favor and hit a beach with some gentle waves and ride a few in (just stay clear of surfers because that big board, if uncontrolled, can cause a lot of damage).

Catching waves is easier in an SUP -- longer board plus the paddle gives you more propulsion. You can get more rides on an SUP than on a standard longboard. 

I brought out my short board last Saturday because the waves were finally breaking on the Cape. There was an SUP in the lineup. That guy got more  and longer rides than me.


----------



## Edd (Jul 30, 2013)

Tried it in Jamaica last year and thought it was ok.  I expected to like it more but I'd do it again.


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 30, 2013)

tried it last summer on the ocean in NC, fun but not my bag. Son tried it and really liked it, might pick one up soon for local lakes if i can find a used one cheap.


Jake -


----------



## Nick (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah I'd like to try it surfing I guess but mostly what I see is people on calm lakes doing yoga headstands


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 30, 2013)

you know where this thread is headed . . .


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## gmcunni (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>



I like these pictures.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 30, 2013)

I don't know about you guys but being in the water with surfer girls in bikinis is reason enough to take up the sport. :beer:

Speaking of paddleboarding, looks like Taylor Swift has joined the paddleboarding ranks:



Looks like she needs help with the leash though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2013)

and the grandma bikini

just because it's retro, doesn't make it hawt


----------



## bigbog (Jul 30, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> .........i've heard it's actually a pretty good work out.  I think it would be fun to like go down a river or something, not just paddle around a lake.



It looks it SkiStef. Not only CT's coastalzone but W.Br.Penobscot's Big Eddy(Maine) -> nice clean, cold, (~12'deep(in midstream), ~60' out from foreground(shore) is ~1-5')....water on a hot summer day gets weekly, if not daily, participants..., BUT ahh, not the old fogie shooting the guy/kid in the YouTube video.  Sorry...couldn't find anything with anyone donning colorful thongs...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9MxLAJWuoY


----------



## crank (Jul 30, 2013)

I agree with OP.  SUP looks like a really stupid and awkward.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 5, 2013)

Still looks like the wrong tool for the job.  But at least not boring....


----------



## dlague (Aug 6, 2013)

I think this was the original intended use to get up on surf easier which is more fun, but now has been applied to a broader use which could seem boring but also very chill!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 7, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> SUPing was not meant to be done in calm bodies of water. It's a derivative of surfing. You have to ride the waves to get the full experience. Do yourself a favor and hit a beach with some gentle waves and ride a few in (just stay clear of surfers because that big board, if uncontrolled, can cause a lot of damage).
> 
> Catching waves is easier in an SUP -- longer board plus the paddle gives you more propulsion. You can get more rides on an SUP than on a standard longboard.
> 
> I brought out my short board last Saturday because the waves were finally breaking on the Cape. There was an SUP in the lineup. That guy got more  and longer rides than me.



I was watching some guys surf SUPs at Narragansett beach in Rhode Island 2 weeks ago and they were getting the best rides out of anyone! It looked like so much fun!


----------



## fullsend7 (Jul 27, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> This thread would be a lot more boring if the girl on the right was seated in a kayak.
> 
> The Cape Cod Bay challenge blows my mind.  You've got to be missing a few screws to want to SUP 34 miles from Plymouth to Wellfleet.
> 
> https://paddleboardsurf.com



I dunno, seems pretty cool to me.  It's still paddeboarding, which I think is fun.  There are limits though.  Like the Bigfoot 200 mile run.  I like running but 200 miles for one race is too much for me.  But, to each their own.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 28, 2020)

fullsend7 said:


> I dunno, seems pretty cool to me.  It's still paddeboarding, which I think is fun.  There are limits though.  Like the Bigfoot 200 mile run.  I like running but 200 miles for one race is too much for me.  But, to each their own.



This is old bump thread now


----------



## andrec10 (Jul 28, 2020)

Not as easy as it looks. Tried it in Jamaica on a rough day.


----------

